

Present – Faster video recording on iOS with one touch - yemyat91
http://itunes.apple.com/sg/app/present-send-videos-to-future/id785837186?mt=8

======
jgh
I couldn't help but think of Mitch Hedberg's joke "here's a picture of me when
I was younger" when reading their pitch about sending videos to the future.

It seems what they're doing is kind of like what Color did, but with video?
It's not really clear what the "timebombs" are... are they videos that will
appear in a user's newsfeed at some specified point in the future, rather than
straight away?

~~~
heavenlescar
Yeah, "timebomb" seems to mean "delayed posting". But it could have been
explained better by them in the description.

------
mikeytown2
From the sound of it this seems very similar to Capture
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/capture-quick-video-
camera/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/capture-quick-video-
camera/id442879059?mt=8)

------
aaronbrethorst
The icon looks almost exactly like Vine's.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vine/id592447445?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vine/id592447445?mt=8)

------
heavenlescar
appstore description and advertisement (ah!) post title I mean, is a total
mismatch...

------
josai
yemyat91, a disclaimer noting your affiliation with the submissions you post
would be polite.

[http://nexlabs.co/team/ye-myat-min/](http://nexlabs.co/team/ye-myat-min/)

~~~
dang
It's always been ok to post your own work here, or work you're involved with,
as long as you don't try to game the voting or (heaven forbid) use
sockpuppets.

The original title didn't follow HN conventions, but that's forgivable.

